# Question RE Annual Report Problems



## gary bishop (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry I can't find where I ask a question so will do it here and someone will tell me where I went wrong. I need some info. I have been a permanent resident,13(g) Yes 13(g) NOT 13(A) as is the new law, for more than 15 years. I have my CURRENT ICARD (Again endorsed 13(g). I shall be returning to PI soon before the time limit expires for being out of the country.
My question is what are all the expats doing in a similar situation to me. My marriage ended and we are separated (married legally and recorded in Philippines many moons ago) and now I need to fill out this new 4 page form asking about my wifes passport details. I have behaved myself all these 15 years, BUT when I return I don't want hassles and thought I should inform immigration that I am separated from my wife that I first obtained permanent residency with. Will this effect my residency?? Are there any documents I should prepare before I return. There must be many, many in same situsation out of the 210,00 aliens there most marriages break up over many many years so I will certainly not be the only one for sure. Any knowlegable information will be appreeciated.

Aussie Gary.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Gary,

This is the right place for most any questions, subject, or issues. There will most likely other with solid information for you here. But failing that, I'd suggest a voice call to the closest Philippine embassy or conciliate to you. Your ex wife would have petitioned for you to have that visa. If that is the case then the fact that you are no longer together will surly effect your residency in some way.
Again, I'd suggest making a call to the closest embassy to your location to know for sure...


----------



## gary bishop (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks Jet Lag BUT my visa, arranged fully by me, and approved by the Philippines Embassy in OZ. My wife did not do any "Active Petitioning" other than signing a couple of documents. I have contacted the Embassy where I got my Residency and their answer "I don't know pls ring Immigration". I have contacted Manila immigration and still waiting for a "Reply" After, them notifiying me that I must be a 13A not 13 (g), (as a 13 (g) would make me a Filipino). Obviously over last 2 decades the laws and sections/subsections have changed BUT their will be guys in PI that have a 13 (g) same as me, I just hope they contact me with latest info.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I hope that additional information will spark some replies to your posts. That is beyond my knowledge and would hate to hazard a guess. The immigration office here is just about useless even if you were to call them I think. I would suggest that you again contact the Philippine embassy there and make sure you talk to someone in a supervisory position. It IS their job to know these things or at the very least to find out for you. You might also call or in some way 
contact the Philippine Dept of Foreign Affairs. They should be a good source for visa information or be able to put you in contact with the right person...


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Will call the BI for you. Divorce is not acknowledge here so they should still hold no bearing.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi this was the reply by the Bureau of Immigration Main. If your wife will not cooperate and give you details you will have to downgrade. Hope iit helps


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

gary bishop said:


> Sorry I can't find where I ask a question so will do it here and someone will tell me where I went wrong. I need some info. I have been a permanent resident,13(g) Yes 13(g) NOT 13(A) as is the new law, for more than 15 years. I have my CURRENT ICARD (Again endorsed 13(g). I shall be returning to PI soon before the time limit expires for being out of the country.
> My question is what are all the expats doing in a similar situation to me. My marriage ended and we are separated (married legally and recorded in Philippines many moons ago) and now I need to fill out this new 4 page form asking about my wifes passport details. I have behaved myself all these 15 years, BUT when I return I don't want hassles and thought I should inform immigration that I am separated from my wife that I first obtained permanent residency with. Will this effect my residency?? Are there any documents I should prepare before I return. There must be many, many in same situsation out of the 210,00 aliens there most marriages break up over many many years so I will certainly not be the only one for sure. Any knowlegable information will be appreeciated.
> 
> Aussie Gary.


Gary, as mentioned above, divorce is not recognized by the Philippines. If it works out that you want to remarry, you must go through the annulment process which can be expensive and time consuming. I do suggest that you reduce your visa to traveler status rather than Balikbayan since your wife will not return with you. Once the annulment is approved then you should be able to go to the Australian Embassy to obtain the affidavit you are free and clear to marry.


----------



## gary bishop (Feb 6, 2014)

JimnNila143 said:


> Gary, as mentioned above, divorce is not recognized by the Philippines. If it works out that you want to remarry, you must go through the annulment process which can be expensive and time consuming. I do suggest that you reduce your visa to traveler status rather than Balikbayan since your wife will not return with you. Once the annulment is approved then you should be able to go to the Australian Embassy to obtain the affidavit you are free and clear to marry.


Thanks Guys BUT I do not want an Annulment, I do not want to marry again. I qualified 15 years ago as a permanent resident under the old system I interested ONLY in continuing my residency (after all I haven't breach any laws) and wanted to know what other guys (and there must be thousands over the last 3 decades) who held permanent residency and are now separated.


----------



## gary bishop (Feb 6, 2014)

Billy Goat, Thanks for that info, ex-wife will not give me a hard time so I intend to report in this annual report that I am separated and see what happens BUT still waiting to hear of other guys in similar situation so no rush. Gary


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh if she will give you details of her passport and eveything there would be no problem. Cause they do not mind if you live under one roof. I can give tou the email of Immigration here so you can contact them directly. Not sure though if you need to say about separation since you might encounter the crooked staff and tou might get special treatment. I can give you a persinal number of one of the head of Immigration Russel Manguiat he is assigned at Batangas now maybe he can give you advise +63 917 896 5888 he is straight and committed to his work. Hope this helps..


----------



## gary bishop (Feb 6, 2014)

Billy Goat, I was reading the answer you got from Immigration and I thought it would be helpful if I could print out (That) portion of your email to them where and what was the wording of your question to them concerning me. I have printed out their reply but would be more valuable as a record to also get the wording of the actual question. I could only read the last few words of your question on your attachment. Hate to be a nuisance but if it not to much trouble. Again thankyou. Gary


----------



## gary bishop (Feb 6, 2014)

Billy Goat just read your latest and I dont know the signifigance of this but do believe she does not have a Filipino passport anymore. Thankyou for that number I will try that guy.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Not sure if we are allowed to get personal email here but if its allowed I will forward it to you. Pls tell Russel Manguiat you got the number from Ruby Atacador the diaper/detergent distributor in Sta Rosa laguna. If he ever asked. If you also have FB account look philippine Buteau of Immigration you can msg them and they reply. 
This is BI email add. 
[email protected]
[email protected]
Or if email not allowed to be given i will post it at google plus just google Ruby Atacador.
Sorry just saw your post I have been busy.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

gary posted it in google plus photo search for ruby atacador if I can help in any way let me know.


----------

